# Trade Q&A



## FortYorkRifleman (11 Aug 2015)

Since this site has several members who are current CAF personnel might I suggest a Q&A with one a week, month or whenever it can be done? For example, a Infantry NCM who can take questions from users with regards to daily routine, garrison duties, tips on how to be good Infanteers etc. Then the next week or month a MARS Officer then the next week a Armoured Officer. I feel that with so many people visiting this site along with members it would help to mitigate the amount of redundant questions asked here. The topic(s) can be stickied for those entering one of the forums. 

Alternatively, you can create FAQ's where questions, both common and trade specific, can be created by a current serving member in any given trade. It can detail what a recruit must  go through to become a fully qualified tradesmen, daily duties, pay scale etc.


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Aug 2015)

Are you looking for something similar to a Reddit AMA?


----------



## FortYorkRifleman (11 Aug 2015)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Are you looking for something similar to a Reddit AMA?



I wasn't familiar with AMA and looked it up and that's what I'm looking for. If something similar were to be done here it would be great


----------



## jaysfan17 (17 Aug 2015)

I think it would be a good idea. I've been trying to find someone who's a Weapons Technician-Land, and hopefully pick their brain about life in that trade.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Aug 2015)

Milnet.ca - http://army.ca/forums/index.php?action=collapse;c=12;sa=expand;b29cd26fe251=3ebfd2f35abd2921474969ecde071001#c12

Army.ca - http://army.ca/forums/index.php?action=collapse;c=3;sa=collapse;b29cd26fe251=3ebfd2f35abd2921474969ecde071001#c3

Navy.ca - http://army.ca/forums/index.php?action=collapse;c=10;sa=collapse;b29cd26fe251=3ebfd2f35abd2921474969ecde071001#c10

Air Force.ca - http://army.ca/forums/index.php?action=collapse;c=11;sa=collapse;b29cd26fe251=3ebfd2f35abd2921474969ecde071001#c11

Find your appropriate Element, look for the Trade, ask your question(s) in the existing thread(s).

If no thread has your particular trade, start your own thread. Get out of the hive and go explore.


---Staff---


----------

